# Water Cycle



## chabelo31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello everyone i'm new to the Piranha World and would like some help. I have had 6 2" Red Bellies in a 40 Gallon for about a month now and just got a hold of an 80 Gallon (used) and don't know if i have to cycle the new tank and if i do for how long? Any tips, ideas so my piranhas wont die when i change them to their new tank. Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you are moving the filters over from your 40 gallon along with the fish, you won't need to wait. When you "cycle" a tank, all you are really doing is waiting for your filters to colonize with nitrifying bacteria, since your filter on the 40 gallon is already established, you should be good to go. You will lose some bacteria during the move, so it's a good idea to keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite levels after the switch.

Depending on what you have for filtration, you may want to add another filter to help filter the larger tank.

I'm gonna move this over to Water Chemistry


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice post Joe. The only thing I would ad is that since you already have the fish...I would transfer the 40 gallons of water as well....and then fill the tank up with fresh water and use a dechlorinator if you are on city water. This will remove the need to acclimate the fish and assure you bacteria will survive the move.


----------



## chabelo31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot..


----------

